# Public or Private?



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not a native Floridian and I was just wondering if the rivers and streams around here are considered public property or not. More specifically, there's a little stream that dams up to make a lake on HWY 89 just north of NAS Whiting Field on the left side as you're heading northbound. I'd like to put my kayak in it and do some paddling, just didn't know if it's someone's lake. I've google earth'd it and there's no houses around to speak of.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe that is called clear creek. When I had my WS pungo 140 I used to look for places like that to paddle and some of the guys at pensacola kayak and sail told me that is clear creek and gets pretty narrow down towards whiting. pretty sure it's public. somewhere online someone posted a paddling report of clear creek years ago.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i have always heard that as long as you can launch your boat somewhere public, im guessin the side of a road will work for that, and you can navigate the water without having to get out, its ok.. i know that if it runs through the property from one side to the other and you can get to it without tresspassing its ok.


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Saw some guys launching a couple canoes there last week. Looks very fishy.


----------

